# Points for accuracy



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 12, 2021)

I recently acquired a '67 fenderless Stingray and I knew there had been some paint spilled on it. I got to breaking it down this  morning and had a good laugh at the pin pint accuracy of the bone head move. Something I may have done in my youth and most likely old age. I had a Stingray 5 speed and the brake, shifter and speedo cable were all burnt in a small spot on the front of the bike. I wondered if it was a kid and his first go with a lighter/ matches or something more nefarious like a rival around the block exacting revenge.


----------



## sworley (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice score! Bummer about the white splotch but the seat and the sky blue look great! I bet that bike will clean up amazingly well!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 12, 2021)

little work it will come back very nice !!


----------

